# Line-drying laundry



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

My dryer quit, and so I am hanging out my laundry. This includes my work pant, black khakis, and they dry with all this lint on them that the dryer would normally have taken off and put in the filter. How do I get it off now?:hair


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you using a liquid fabric softener? It will help a lot.

A lint roller will also help.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

did you leave a tissue in the pockets. ???


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I line dry all my clothes, and they have no lint on them, 
the lint is usually made by the dryer as it takes parts of the fabric off, 
my clothes last way longer without using the dryer

is your washer cleaning the lint and keeping it in place on the clothes, or is it new lint ?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OH, try again. Something went wrong there. I line-dry to save electricity (and it shows on my bill like you would not believe!). The only problem I have (besides the heavy wet clothes) is the towels are a bit stiff unless I add fabric softener or it's really windy. But I absolutely LOVE the way the clothes smell! Love it! Got to line-dry my sheets so I have wonderful dreams.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Wash them inside out. 

You can use a piece of tape and wrap it around your hand to clean the lint off, or buy a lint roller, they are cheap.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ana Bluebird, the clothes coming out of a front loader are way lighter than when they come out of a top loader.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Try to put lint givers (towels) from your lint attractors into separate loads.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Wash them inside out.


^^^^^^This^^^^^^ :thumb:


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Maura said:


> Ana Bluebird, the clothes coming out of a front loader are way lighter than when they come out of a top loader.


Yup, dang near dry already.


----------

